# Narrow base canine puppy



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

hello there, and welcome to you and your puppy!

if you search the forum, you'll find several posts relevant to your question. I've gone ahead and linked them below:

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/11792-teeth.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/14883-base-narrow-canine-second-part.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/15813-questions-about-teeth.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/31410-need-advise-baby-teeth.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/97241-standard-poodle-pup-teeth-alignment-question.html

http://www.poodleforum.com/29-poodle-health/184730-malocussion.html

That last link is to a thread that I started. My Jasper (now 9 months old) had the same issue, and that thread details the process we went through. He was diagnosed when he still had his puppy teeth, and the hope was that his adult tooth would grow in correctly. It did not, so we were proscribed "pressure therapy" which was essentially making him hold a ball in his mouth and applying outward pressure to the tooth so that it would grow in correctly. it did, with some work, and we were able to avoid any extractions or dental appliances. If you have any other questions that aren't answered in the above threads, I'd be more than happy to try and answer with my own personal experience (and the research i did on the topic)


----------



## becoodle (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply. I will check out the links


----------

